# Looking to buy a new saw: Stihl 460 or 660



## pyronut (Jul 1, 2012)

This week I am going to be purchasing a new saw and wanted to see what the experts here would buy.  I have narrowed it down between the 460 or 660.  So my question is which one would you choose and why?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 1, 2012)

What are you cutting?


----------



## pyronut (Jul 1, 2012)

kingquad said:


> What are you cutting?


 
Mostly pine and soft woods in the Lincoln National Forest.  Diameters ususlly range from 20"-36".    I was going to run a 25" bar with whatever saw I end up with.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 1, 2012)

Both are awesome saws. I not as familiar with the Stihl lineup as I am Huskys, but I'd probably go for the 460 for the weight and cost savings. It will be a beast with a 25in. bar. That's just my opinion, which isn't worth much since I've ran neither saw. I'm sure someone with actual experience will be along to comment soon.  I'm pretty sure the website says a 460 will handle up to a 32' bar and the 660 will handle a 36'.  Do you see yourself ever using a 36'?


----------



## btuser (Jul 1, 2012)

That's alllotta saw.


----------



## lukem (Jul 1, 2012)

460 is a whole lotta saw for cutting what you describe.  660 would be way, way more than you'd need.


----------



## btuser (Jul 1, 2012)

I can get through 24" oak with my ms250 w/ 16" bar. Takes a while but slow+steady wins the race. With a sharp chain I can rip through pine lickedy split. A 460 is 2x horsepower of my saw and more than likely has much more cutting power after resistance etc are paid for. I can drop/buck 2 cord/day with my saw running for less than 4 hours, regardless of what type/size of wood.

Are you a professional or just a hobbyist?


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 1, 2012)

Seems like a 362 or 440 would make more sense.


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 1, 2012)

I just have gone threw my first year with a ms 441 with a 25" bar.  I love it. I cut mostly beech, maple, and oak. Even when I'm maxing out my bar it cuts threw them like butter. The time it had saved me in the woods easily paid for itself. For what you described I wouldn't go above the 460, which is the same head weight as the 441 but with a nice power increase.


----------



## pyronut (Jul 1, 2012)

btuser said:


> I can get through 24" oak with my ms250 w/ 16" bar. Takes a while but slow+steady wins the race. With a sharp chain I can rip through pine lickedy split. A 460 is 2x horsepower of my saw and more than likely has much more cutting power after resistance etc are paid for. I can drop/buck 2 cord/day with my saw running for less than 4 hours, regardless of what type/size of wood.
> 
> Are you a professional or just a hobbyist?


 
I am a hobbyist.  I cut between 5-6 cords a year.  I probably will stick to a 25" bar.  I currently have a Husky 450 w/18" bar and am looking for a saw that can handle a larger bar.  I figured the price between the 460 and 660 is not that big of difference.  I just don'twant to regret buying the 460 and knowing I might of needed the 660.  That's why I am at the right place asking all of the great members here.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2012)

440/441 would be enough of a saw to do what you are describing, but a 460 would be better!  If you are primarily cutting firewood, and it is mostly pine, you definately won't need a 660.  That saw is a beast, and a bit of a jump in price.  You'll be wasting a lot of power and gas for the same cutting you would be doing with a 440/460.  Just my .02 cents....


----------



## btuser (Jul 1, 2012)

pyronut said:


> I am a hobbyist. I cut between 5-6 cords a year. I probably will stick to a 25" bar. I currently have a Husky 450 w/18" bar and am looking for a saw that can handle a larger bar. I figured the price between the 460 and 660 is not that big of difference. I just don'twant to regret buying the 460 and knowing I might of needed the 660. That's why I am at the right place asking all of the great members here. Thanks for the replies.


If I was cutting any more than I am I would want a larger saw.  The 460 is well thought of here and on the occasion when I'm flirting with the notion I am always late to contact on Craigslist.  Gone in 60 seconds is not an exaggeration, even when people are asking 90% retail.


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 1, 2012)

I cut around 30-40 cord a year and before I got my 441 it was a lot of long days. I don't think you can wrong with the 441-460 but the 660 I have to agree with Scotty Overkill.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 1, 2012)

You have a Husky already. Any reason you're not considering another? Just wondering.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 1, 2012)

There is a rebuilt 660 over on arboristsite right now for $600. I don't think it will last long.  It's also more saw than I would want to drag around if I was in your shoes.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> 440/441 would be enough of a saw to do what you are describing, but a 460 would be better! If you are primarily cutting firewood, and it is mostly pine, you definately won't need a 660. That saw is a beast, and a bit of a jump in price. You'll be wasting a lot of power and gas for the same cutting you would be doing with a 440/460. Just my .02 cents....


 
Yep, what he said.660 is a beast of a saw when needed, but I don't sling mine all day unless I have to. 460 will cut anything you'll need for firewood, & do it well. I'm a more power kinda guy, so for weight to power I'd go 460, use the Husky for smaller stuff, & get a limb saw. Or move down from the 450 to an 026 or 50cc Husky pro series saw to save weight & pick up time limbing & cutting the small stuff. A C


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 1, 2012)

460

There ain't a tree in Texas that a 660 isn't 3x too much saw


----------



## Thistle (Jul 1, 2012)

pyronut said:


> I am a hobbyist. I cut between 5-6 cords a year. I probably will stick to a 25" bar. I currently have a Husky 450 w/18" bar and am looking for a saw that can handle a larger bar. I figured the price between the 460 and 660 is not that big of difference. I just don'twant to regret buying the 460 and knowing I might of needed the 660. That's why I am at the right place asking all of the great members here. Thanks for the replies.


 

Husky 562XP or 372XP will handle 24"+ bars with ease.Not unusual to see 28" or 32" bars on the 372,especially full skip chain.That'll blaze through that pine.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 1, 2012)

I would recommend a Husky 372xpw or a Stihl 440/441. If you get the 440, slap a 460 (Canadian model) dual port muffler cover on it and pull the limiter tabs on the carb and set it richer. That will give you about the same power as a stock 460, and still run well within the design limits of the saw. The 440 is lighter and handles better than the 460. If you want a smoother Stihl, get the 441 (but you cannot up the power with the DP muffler cover like you can a stock 440).

I own or have owned the 066/660s, 460s, and 044/440s, and the 372xpw. 066 is a great saw, but it is a large saw, has a lot of vibration and they are bears to run all day. I did not like my 460 and I sold it in favor of my 044 w/DP muffler cover. Cutting large pine, go with a longer bar on any of these saws, a 28 inch with a full skip chain. Faster chain speed that way and a longer bar to get more done faster from one side. As a hobbyist, you are likely better off with a lower vibration saw, so that leaves you with the 372 or the 441 as the better options, with 3/4 wrap and large dogs cutting trees that size. Yah, two saws not on your list, but I have owned and run those two bad boys.

Oh, and if you do get the 460, slap the Canook 460 DP muffer cover on it and get more power.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 1, 2012)

Vibration comparison low to high (left/right on handles):

Stihl MS441: 3.1/3.3 m/s*s
Husky 372xpw: 3.6/4.1 m/s*s
Stihl MS440: 4.2/4.5 m/s*s
Stihl MS460: 4.2/6.0 m/s*s
Stihl MS660: 7.0/7.0 m/s*s

Note the sharp increase in 460 vibration, and the really high levels on the 660.

Power and weight comparisons (US HP ratings, weights are w/o bar, chain, gas or oil)):

Stihl MS441: 5.5 HP, 14.6 lb
Husky 372xpw: 5.4 HP 13.4 lb
Stihl MS440: 5.4 HP, 13.0 lb (apx. 5.9 HP with DP muffer cover)
Stihl MS460: 6.0 HP, 14.6 lb (apx. 6.6 HP with DP muffler cover)
Stihl MS660: 7.0 HP, 16.5 lb

Note that the 440 is the lightest of the saws, the 441 is the smoothest.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 1, 2012)

365 x-torq can be had for about $600. Pull the transfer covers and do a little grinding and you basically have a 372xp x-torq(strato model). Best deal out there in the 70cc class if your looking to save a few bucks. If not, 441 m-tronic is supposed to be pretty badass.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 1, 2012)

I dont thinl that you will be disappointed in the 460.... Way more power than most would need. I always wanted the 660.

The 441 or 460 is the way I would go..... I put a Dual Port muffler on mine (as StihlHead describes) and it "Rips"! Literally. Its a violent saw to run. For firewood, I dont think you would need any more saw. Unless you are in Super old growth forests with large trees, or your gonna be doing some milling (which the 460 is still capable of doing). The 660 is just added weight. 
Click to enlarge.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 1, 2012)

460 would do you a good job. Plenty of power. A big upgrade 

Did you consider the 562XP with a 24'' bar.?
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/#articles
Light weight & plenty of power for what you need it for.


----------



## southbound (Jul 1, 2012)

I fall all day with a 460.. Now that saw is supplied to me as it is my day job... When I cut timber on my own I use a 064 with a 066 top end.. There is nothing that replaces more power..... As for the other saw I have no input as they are not sold within 100 miles of here...  That should speak for itself


----------



## pyronut (Jul 1, 2012)

kingquad said:


> You have a Husky already. Any reason you're not considering another? Just wondering.


 
I have a Stihl dealer right up the way and he seems to be pretty knowledgable and has both saws currently in stock.  For a while now I have wanted to give a Stihl saw a try!




bogydave said:


> 460 would do you a good job. Plenty of power. A big upgrade
> 
> Did you consider the 562XP with a 24'' bar.?
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/#articles
> Light weight & plenty of power for what you need it for.


 
I have looked at the 562XP and 372XP but have been leaning towards the 460 or 660.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree.  Go with the 440 .  It's the best saw for the money you well ever need.   I love my 440 and don't see how more weight would be better because the saw is just perfect like it is.  Never met a tree I could not handle with my 440.   David


----------



## Ashful (Jul 1, 2012)

You 440 aficionados... who's running a 440 versus the 441 C-M, R C-M, C-Q, etc.?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 2, 2012)

Joful said:


> You 440 aficionados... who's running a 440 versus the 441 C-M, R C-M, C-Q, etc.?


 
Big Redd opted 440 over the 441.

I'm not sure you can get the MS440 anymore. I think the only new ones left are just whatever is in dealer inventories.

My "official" vote is MS460. Anybody considering a MS660 is obviously looking for big boy power and while the smaller saws suggested here are all fabulous machines that may or may not  outshine the MS460 in the weight/fuel consumption/vibration/price arenas, they lack the teeth present on the MS460.

Whole-heartedly recommend getting the Canadian DP muffler cover and re-tuning the saw.

Trying to sell a Vespa to someone asking about a Harley rarely succeeds.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 2, 2012)

Joful said:


> You 440 aficionados... who's running a 440 versus the 441 C-M, R C-M, C-Q, etc.?


 
Loggers/fallers here in the PNW greatly prefered the 440 to the 441. Actually when the 440s were phased out the first time, most loggers went with the 460 rather than go to the 441. 441s never sold well around here. Some fallers I know went with the Husky 372. The 440 also came in different models. I have an 044 RM myself (3/4 wrap, large falling dogs, and large 'PNW' side cover). Note the weight of the 441 is the same as the 460. Weight is critical when falling all day long.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I'm not sure you can get the MS440 anymore. I think the only new ones left are just whatever is in dealer inventories.


 
Stihl stopped selling the 440 with the new EPA smog laws a few years ago after the 441 came out, and then last year they started selling the 440 again (much to the delight of many). As far as I know, any Stihl dealer can currently order a 440 now. No plans to stop selling them that I am aware of. The 440s are very popular out here in the wild west.



MasterMech said:


> Trying to sell a Vespa to someone asking about a Harley rarely succeeds.


 
Well, I would put the 440, 441, 460 and 372xpw all in the same class (they are all 70+cc saws). Not that much difference between them (less than 5cc total). They are hardly the Vespas of chainsaws, and none of those saws would garner any disrespect in any logging camp that I have been through in these parts. The 660 is a different beast, but it is a beast. If he simply wants a macho balls-on torque monster chainsaw, just get the 660 and be done with it.

The OP has an amusing request here though, in that he is trying to decide between the second and third largest Stihl saws available. Yet he only wants to run a 25 inch bar cutting 6 cords of rather soft pine a year. Hence my recommending ~slightly~ smaller saws, which are all lighter and more managable, and will expose him to far less vibration and potential medical conditions like white finger, arthritis and tendonitis. He could get a 60cc saw like a 360 or 361 and run a 25 inch bar on it to cut pine all day long. I do just that myself for falling and bucking fir, hemlock, pine and redwood. IMO, he is looking at way too much saw for the job he needs to get done.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 2, 2012)

pyronut said:


> I have a Stihl dealer right up the way and he seems to be pretty knowledgable and has both saws currently in stock. For a while now I have wanted to give a Stihl saw a try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good dealers can be hard to find, so I understand where you're coming from.  My local Stihl dealer is really good, but won't budge off of MSRP.  My saws were all bought second hand at really good prices.  Easier to find deals on orange saws


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd just get the 460 .... it's cheaper and has more power than the 440. The 90cc class saws have their place, but those places are few and far between for a firewood cutter.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I'd just get the 460 .... it's cheaper and has more power than the 440. The 90cc class saws have their place, but those places are few and far between for a firewood cutter.


 
Huh? great advice from the guy that owns more saws than he does socks.  J/K hs. That's actually my thinking too, I just didn't put it nearly as well. A C


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I'd just get the 460 .... it's cheaper and has more power than the 440. The 90cc class saws have their place, but those places are few and far between for a firewood cutter.


 
I dunno about where you buy your saws, but the 460 is more expensive here than the 440... and always has been. *shrug* I would rather have your modified 372xp myself.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 3, 2012)

AC, I sold the 262 and have the 394 for sale as well.....I'm downsizing lol.

Stihlhead, I thought the 440 carried a premium price tag, maybe it's more expensive than the 441?...... regardless, I'd rather have a 372, ported or not.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 3, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Stihlhead, I thought the 440 carried a premium price tag, maybe it's more expensive than the 441?...... regardless, I'd rather have a 372, ported or not.


 
I get discounts on Stihl and Husky saws, so my perspective may be distorted. However, looking online at the Stihl saw MSPs, the 440 is $939, the 441 is $959, and the 460 is $999. Powerheads only, no B&C. Oh, you may be right about the 441 being cheaper, as the 441 R model (non-C/Q) is $909 and the 441 C/M model is $899. Amusing, the 440 is an older model saw and cheaper to make. I get a bigger discount on the 440 though. The last pre-smogged Husky 372xpw that I bought cost me $775.


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 3, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> I get discounts on Stihl and Husky saws, so my perspective may be distorted. However, looking online at the Stihl saw MSPs, the 440 is $939, the 441 is $959, and the 460 is $999. Powerheads only, no B&C. Oh, you may be right about the 441 being cheaper, as the 441 R model (non-C/Q) is $909 and the 441 C/M model is $899. Amusing, the 440 is an older model saw and cheaper to make. I get a bigger discount on the 440 though. The last pre-smogged Husky 372xpw that I bought cost me $775.



http://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/3083950031.html It's still there. Just got bumped yesterday. C'MON, you know you want it.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 3, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/3083950031.html It's still there. Just got bumped yesterday. C'MON, you know you want it.


 
My precious  I will not give in to temptation! Still waffeling... now if it was an RM model 440? I would snap it up (3/4 wrap, large side cover, big falling dogs). The OP of this thread should buy this saw. Point point ->

Amusing re-reading the ad though: "The dealer said the 440 and 441 are the same just last year's model."

Not even close. They are light years apart. Nothing about those two saws are the same, except the displacement and the bars that they run.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 3, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> AC, I sold the 262 and have the 394 for sale as well.....I'm downsizing lol.





HittinSteel said:


> Stihlhead, I thought the 440 carried a premium price tag, maybe it's more expensive than the 441?...... regardless, I'd rather have a 372, ported or not.


 
PM me the info please, I can get to Ohio & back while the wife's at work. A C


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 4, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> Amusing re-reading the ad though: "The dealer said the 440 and 441 are the same just last year's model."
> 
> Not even close. They are light years apart. Nothing about those two saws are the same, except the displacement and the bars that they run.



That's not surprising. They are a JD equipment dealer tbat happens to sell Stihl. I walked in there when I was shopping for a mower. I was there for a full ten minutes (perusing the Stihl selection), and nobody even acknowledged my presence. It is the closest Stihl dealer for me, but I'll drive an extra fifteen minutes to another one if I need anything. That guy was super busy with commercial mower guys in the middle of the summer, when I went to buy a chain for my 270. He didn't have any 18" yellow chains, so he sold me a 16" b&c for cost. I don't know what 'cost' is, but I got them for less than $40.


----------



## pyronut (Jul 4, 2012)

After all the help here I have decided to go with the 460. So I went to buy the 460 yesterday and he had sold it on Monday, so I will have to wait till next week.  He ordered me one and should arrive either next Monday or Tuesday.  Thanks for all the insight and help.  I will post pics when I get it home.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you made the right decision.  You're gonna love that saw and it will MORE than do what you need it to do.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 4, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I think you made the right decision.  You're gonna love that saw and it will MORE than do what you need it to do.



I agree 100%.... Thats more saw than needed for most applications. I have a 18",20",25", and 32" for mine. Put a 18" or 20" on that 460 and LOOK OUT! !! !! !! Its like a Light Saber for wood!  The 25" is nice too, because you dont have to bend down for limbing or trimming (Im only 5'5", so this statement may not be true if your 6' +).

One day when a 660 comes along on CL, you can snag it! Because everyone should have a 90cc Class Saw!!

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/3117452832.html This wont last long...... Selling my Husqvarna's. To create funds for the next deal on CL like rhis.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 4, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> That's not surprising. They are a JD equipment dealer tbat happens to sell Stihl. I walked in there when I was shopping for a mower. I was there for a full ten minutes (perusing the Stihl selection), and nobody even acknowledged my presence. It is the closest Stihl dealer for me, but I'll drive an extra fifteen minutes to another one if I need anything. That guy was super busy with commercial mower guys in the middle of the summer, when I went to buy a chain for my 270. He didn't have any 18" yellow chains, so he sold me a 16" b&c for cost. I don't know what 'cost' is, but I got them for less than $40.


 
Well, long story short, JD is actually the reason we have all these new smog laws for chainsaws. They lobbied for them when they had a clean burning 2-stroke technology in a company that they owned. Then Stihl, Husky and Dolmar all came out with cleaner engines and they figured they could not compete. So then they sold off the 2-stroke engine company and decided to drop making all equipment with small engines. So they cut a deal with Stihl and Honda and others. Go figure... the best Stihl deals/discount I get are actually at a JD dealer here. That JD dealer replaced a really small and crappy dealer that was chiseling people before, so no loss there. The JD dealer is not the best place for information on saws and engines, but they carry the saws and parts that I buy and they have a nice cute gal behind a desk with a great smile... she makes my day at times.


----------



## richg (Jul 4, 2012)

A 460 is plenty of saw for a scrounging woodburner. You will be very happy with it, as there ain't much out there that it won;t handle. I'll put it this way....if a 460 won't cut it, it's time to call a pro.


----------

